# Cpt 33967



## coding4fun (Oct 20, 2014)

I am slowly but surely becoming familiarized with the various heart catherizations and wanted some clarification on the below scenerio:

*Balloon angioplasty primary with stenting of the right coronary arterly saphenous vein graft for a proximal critical stenosis of 90% or greater and a distal mid area just on the distal aspect of the valve which was about 85% stenosed.  This was balloon angioplastied with the 2.0 x12 balloon followed by placement of a Xience 8 x 3.0 mm stent inflated to high pressures and resulted in negative residual stenosis and brisk flow.*

would be above paragraph fit into the cpt 33967?  If not what would be a scenerio that would fit into coding for CPT 33967.  Thank you in advance for helping with my education and understanding of this code.   Looking forward to many replies.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 21, 2014)

coding4fun said:


> I am slowly but surely becoming familiarized with the various heart catherizations and wanted some clarification on the below scenerio:
> 
> *Balloon angioplasty primary with stenting of the right coronary arterly saphenous vein graft for a proximal critical stenosis of 90% or greater and a distal mid area just on the distal aspect of the valve which was about 85% stenosed.  This was balloon angioplastied with the 2.0 x12 balloon followed by placement of a Xience 8 x 3.0 mm stent inflated to high pressures and resulted in negative residual stenosis and brisk flow.*
> 
> would be above paragraph fit into the cpt 33967?  If not what would be a scenerio that would fit into coding for CPT 33967.  Thank you in advance for helping with my education and understanding of this code.   Looking forward to many replies.



33967 is for an Intra-aortic balloon assist device.  You should be looking under cardiac cath interventions.  Because of the insertion of a drug eluting stent, you are looking at C9604, along with 93455 for coronary angio. w/ bypass grafts or 93459 for LHC w/ bypass grafts.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## cordescm (Oct 24, 2014)

coding4fun said:


> I am slowly but surely becoming familiarized with the various heart catherizations and wanted some clarification on the below scenerio:
> 
> *Balloon angioplasty primary with stenting of the right coronary arterly saphenous vein graft for a proximal critical stenosis of 90% or greater and a distal mid area just on the distal aspect of the valve which was about 85% stenosed.  This was balloon angioplastied with the 2.0 x12 balloon followed by placement of a Xience 8 x 3.0 mm stent inflated to high pressures and resulted in negative residual stenosis and brisk flow.*
> 
> would be above paragraph fit into the cpt 33967?  If not what would be a scenerio that would fit into coding for CPT 33967.  Thank you in advance for helping with my education and understanding of this code.   Looking forward to many replies.



The above scenario would not warrant the use of CPT 33967. My suggestion for the above scenario would be CPT 92937-RC as long as it's not during an acute MI, now if it were during an acute MI I would then suggest CPT 92941-RC.

CPT 33967 is used for the placement of a percutaneous intra-aortic balloon pump (aka IABP) this are sometimes placed in patients who have had cardiac arrest or a severe acute MI. The documentation will usually note that an IABP was inserted percutaneously and that the tip of this catheter is placed distally to the aortic arch and left in for monitoring. It is usually removed in about 1-3 days after insertion (to prevent infection of the site) and I would suggest seeing CPT 33968 for the removal of an IABP.

Christina Cordes CPC, CCC, R.T.(R)


----------

